# Dumb expressions (add your own)



## Pudsey_Bear

A couple to start with.

Cheap at half the price (well it would be wouldn't it)

It's the least I could do (tight arse) 

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza

Cheap at half the price ermm.
It wouldn't be if it's on sale for £1000 when it should cost £300 :?:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bigbazza said:


> Cheap at half the price ermm.
> It wouldn't be if it's on sale for £1000 when it should cost £300 :?:


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## apxc15

The saying is, "cheap at twice the price". I have no idea where "cheap at half the price" comes from, or why.

Pete 8)


----------



## Penquin

"Too cold to snow" - the Arctic and Antartic are renowned for their warmth!

"The wrong type of leaves" - courtesy of our railway service provider (not)

"It was the last place I looked" - well it would be wouldn't it!


----------



## karlb

cheap at half the price


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

apxc15 said:


> The saying is, "cheap at twice the price". I have no idea where "cheap at half the price" comes from, or why.
> 
> Pete 8)


I've never heard "cheap at twice the price" , but it would make more sense.

Kev.


----------



## apxc15

Kev_n_Liz said:


> apxc15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The saying is, "cheap at twice the price". I have no idea where "cheap at half the price" comes from, or why.
> 
> Pete 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard "cheap at twice the price" , but it would make more sense.
> 
> Kev.
Click to expand...

"cheap at twice the price" was the original saying used by market traders, but the expression "cheap at half the price" came much later, probably in the '70's.
No one claims responsibility for first coining it, but is meant to be a sarcastic comment meaning that the item is too expensive.

Pete 8)


----------



## TR5

Second to none! :? :?

_"I've looked everywhere"_
_"Well, where was the last place you had it?"_

8O If you knew that you wouldn't be looking for it! 8O


----------



## apxc15

Advertisers often use the phrase "nothing works better than .....".

If this were true then surely, one should be using "nothing".

Pete 8)


----------



## kiwistopher

*dumb expressions*

Fighting for peace


----------



## eddied

Ciao-the current Sean Connery ad on some TV channels 'now is the time for green banking'. Still not worked out how you 'green' bank??

saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Nearly new 50 inch Plasma telly for sale, sound faulty.

You cant turn it down for that price! :roll: .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

surely "second to none" simply means it doesn't come second to none, so it's the best.

Kev.


----------



## raynipper

'Nearly always' ......................... 
'Almost exactly' ........................ 

Yeah.... :? 

Ray.


----------



## lifestyle

She/He turned around and said.
Why were they not facing the right way in the first place.

:roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## brianamelia

Gonna see a man about a dog.
Bri


----------



## Mick757

Youll laugh on the other side of your face in a minute. 8O 

Dont come running to me if you break your leg. 8O 

Nowt as queer as folk.


----------



## erneboy

In the movies americans keep saying "I could care less" which reverses what the phrase means, Alan.


----------



## jimmyd0g

Refering to new mothers:-

She's had a LITTLE boy (or girl) :? :? :?. Simply by knowing that lady has recently given birth actually tells me that the new arrival WAS little!


----------



## b16duv

'To have your cake and eat it'

Surely should be to 'eat your cake and have it'

After all, if you have your cake, and then eat it, you don't have it anymore, but if you eat your cake and still have it - best of both worlds?

A Billy Connolly one - 'I'll take my hand off your face' thanks very much - it's bleedin freezin?

David :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My mum usd to shout " come here and I`ll smack you"

Gret incentive.

dave p


----------



## b16duv

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My mum usd to shout " come here and I`ll smack you"
> 
> Gret incentive.
> 
> dave p


You wouldn't have gret 'til after she smacked you :lol: :lol:

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've cut it twice and it's still too short


----------



## gholt417

In court when the defendant starts with;

'To tell you the truth...."

Yup, that was what the bible was for.

Graham


----------



## CPW2007

"Never thought of that"!!! (Well, I didn't did I - bleedin' obvious!!) :lol: :lol: :? 8O 

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Penquin said:


> "Too cold to snow" - the Arctic and Antartic are renowned for their warmth!


Couldn't let this one go by.

The Antarctic is technically a desert so low is the snowfall, air is too dry. Many blizzards are the result of winds picking up what already lies. In some parts of the interior there are valleys of bare rock.


----------



## PlanetGen

I say a lot of phrases that I shouldnt. The favourite at the moment is can I get.....

EG
Can I get a pint of stella please?
Can I get 20 Lambert and Butler please?

To which Dad will usually say go round and get it then!


----------



## charlieivan

quite uniqe 

If it is unique then that is it UNIQUE


----------



## locovan

How about---I bought it for a song 
Does this mean you used to sing for something as in Sing for my supper???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can I get is one of my all time biggest hates along with anyone not from Australia who talks like they are IE all sentences rise towards the end.

Well they would do wouldn't they, and at the end of the day get my vote to as it happens also does.

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud

Not so much a dump expression, more some thing said to a dumb gaffer who has not ordered all the correct materials to complete a job, but still expects you to finish it

"You can only p i s s with what you've got"

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fatalhud said:


> Not so much a dump expression, more some thing said to a dumb gaffer who has not ordered all the correct materials to complete a job, but still expects you to finish it
> 
> "You can only p i s s with what you've got"
> 
> Alan H


Along the same lines.

When you're up to your arse in alligators, it's difficult to remember your initial objective was to drain the swamp.

Blue sky thinking, pushing the envelope and all those merchant banker expressions.

Kev.


----------



## brockley

*Dumb expressions*

How about "It will do as a bush in a gap until I get a gate".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

not as good as "pu twood inthole"

Or "you make a better door than a window"

Kev.


----------



## Fatalhud

Kev_n_Liz said:


> not as good as "pu twood inthole"
> 
> Or "you make a better door than a window"
> 
> Kev.


Not forgetting 
"was you born in a barn"


----------



## bigtwin

We'll have to agree to disagree!!

Your disagreement stands on its own merit. 

There is no requirement to agree about the fact that you disagree!!


----------



## bigtwin

And another one.

"For free".

It is "for nothing", or, alternatively, it is "free of charge" but it is NOT "for free"!


----------



## kaacee

"Iv'e told you a million times, stop exaggerating"


----------



## Dogwalker

Forward planning ......

How do you backward plan?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous :!: :!: :!: 

Kev.


----------



## JLO

When I was an advocate one of my clients suffered a stroke and I was asked to speak on his behalf at a meeting between Social Services and the local housing authority. My client needed to be rehoused urgently as his current house was no longer suitable as it had a lot of steps. The conversation went as follows:

Occupational Therapist "Mr **** cannot continue to live in his current house because of all the steps, he finds it difficult to manage them since his stroke"

Housing Officer "What kind of steps are they?"

Occupational Therapist "What!!!"

Housing Officer "Well what kind are they, do they go up and down"

Occupational Therapist "Well what other kind are there?"

(Suppressed hysterical laughter from me and complete disbelief from OT)

You couldn't make it up if you tried!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Or to go red neck.

If I divorce my wife, will she still be my sister.


----------



## 1943

Often used by media types - "One of the only....."

or am I being pedantic?

Bob


----------

